# Jamie Oliver



## GodivaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Did anyone watch Jamie Oliver last night? he went to an Indian market stall where a lady told him a certain veg, juiced,  was good for lowering blood sugar, did anyone catch the name of it?, it was like a spiky cucumber.

~Val~


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2011)

I missed it last night - did they look like this?


----------



## GodivaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh yes, that could be them, thanks Alan, do you know what they are called?, don't tell me "spiky cucumbers!"


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2011)

GodivaGirl said:


> Oh yes, that could be them, thanks Alan, do you know what they are called?, don't tell me "spiky cucumbers!"



Erm....spiky cucumbers!


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 16, 2011)

They are called bitter gourds or bitter melon.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitter_melon


----------



## GodivaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> They are called bitter gourds or bitter melon.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitter_melon



Thank you!


----------



## pippin (Nov 16, 2011)

I went searching for this today too I watched the repeat and recorded it but he skipped the name and he doesn't reply to tweets.......

Found a link were someone was asking for a recipe if you can even find them to buy this was one of the recipe ideas http://www.themahanandi.org/category/indian-vegetables/karela/

The other link http://www.nooschi.com/2009/04/what-to-do-with-indian-bittermelon.html


----------



## GodivaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the links Pippin, I'm sure I can get some in Coventry market, we have a large Asian community, they don't sound very nice though , glad I don't have to try them!! lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you haven't come across my cure for diabetes, as described in my poem 'The Melon Cure' 

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2011/05/melon-cure.html


----------



## GodivaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm sorry to hear you haven't come across my cure for diabetes, as described in my poem 'The Melon Cure'
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2011/05/melon-cure.html



HeeHee...I'm off to buy a trough!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 16, 2011)

Godiva Girl - if you can't get em on the market, try down the Foleshill Road !!  sell em in all the supermarkets and greengrocers along there.

Also cheapest place for peppercorns (for t'mill)  and all spices, ground or otherwise!


----------



## GodivaGirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Trophywench, yes I thought I'd seen them on the Foleshill Rd, we go there for all of our spices, it's brill is't it!


----------



## GodivaGirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Just got some from Morrisons


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2011)

GodivaGirl said:


> Just got some from Morrisons



Get stomping!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 17, 2011)

Forgive me if I don't rush over to the Alvis retail park to get some,  LOL

Used to see em all the while on the Soho Road (in Handsworth, which I reckon provided the model for the Foleshill Road !), but never ever fancied trying em!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 18, 2011)

I used to work in Coventry with a doctor from Leicester / Glasgow who was born in India who mentioned these, but never had time to go to Foleshill Rd on the way home. However, Mill Rd in Cambridge and Stratford Rd in Spark Hill, Birmingham also sell good ranges of exotic veggies and fruit. I don't think they'd help my blood glucose control, but I love trying new veggies - and sometimes identifying what comes out of our garden is a bit of challenge! We had confused large white raddishes with small parsnips.


----------

